# Nevada Legislature relaxes tobacco laws



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

The Nevada Senate and Assembly have passed amendments to the across-the-board indoor smoking ban passed by a vote of the people in 2006. The new law reverses a prohibition on smoking in taverns where food is served. The old law forced some tavern owners to put up expensive partitions between the bar and restaurant areas - and some went out of business altogether because it wasn't worth the expense. Those who complied without modifications had seen significant declines in business because of the smoking ban. The bill was signed into law by Governor Brian Sandoval.

Ironically, many of these places allow cigarette smoking but ban cigars - like one bar in my neighborhood.


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

orca99usa said:


> Ironically, many of these places allow cigarette smoking but ban cigars - like one bar in my neighborhood.


Doesn't make sense. If you allow one, why not the other?


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Enrique1780 said:


> Doesn't make sense. If you allow one, why not the other?


When I use to live in the Chicagoland area, I would see that all the time. You could smoke cigarettes but not cigars. One time at a Bar/Rest. in Elmhurst, IL (some Irish name) I've even asked if I could smoke a Cigar, was told yes, given an ashtray, and smoked it for about 10 minutes before the waitress said I had to put it out. I was back in a hallway away from 98% of the patrons. I said NO. Long story short, me and the manager went toe to toe and they threw me out! I'm 5' 10", 250lbs (not fat) grew up in Pilsen (south side of Chicago) and I am not taking any shit from anyone...especially when I'm Right!!


----------

